# Please pass this along



## tybird (Apr 8, 2011)

I have some pro audio and acoustic guitar accessories for sale or possible trade. If you are interested in the items listed below, or if you know of someone who would be interested. Please send me a PM. I would like to sell everything together. I am negotiable on price and would consider any good trade. 
*Pro Audio and Acoustic Guitar accessories package deal for sale.*
1. Boss Chromatic Tuner with manual, Model TU-2, with 
This Tuner is in new condition

2. Behringer ADI21 V-Tone Acoustic Driver DI with Manual
High Quality acoustic guitar driver, EQ, and DI box
New Condition, I have only plugged it in twice.

3. V-Tech VT1080 Uni-Directional Dynamic Microphone
4. Dynamic Microphone
5. 20' Microphone Cable
6. Microphone Accessories
 • Mic Clip
• 3 Mic stand connectors
7. Dunlop Mic Stand Pick Holder, Never Used!
8. Pick Holder Key Chain
9. Acoustic Sound Hole, Feedback Buster
10. Harmonica Holder, Made in Germany
11. 3 ft. Whirlwind Instrument Cable
12. 3 ft. Whirlwind Instrument Cable
13. 6 ft. Road hog Instrument Cable
14. 1 ft. Patch Cable
15. 1 ft. Patch Cable
16. 3.5 ft. 1/8" Stereo Y Adapter
17. 3.5 ft. 1/4" Y adapter Cable
18. 1/4 in. Y-Adapter
19. 1/4 in. Y-Adapter
20. 1/4 in. 90 Deg. Adapter
21. Koss Stereo Headphones
22. Koss, In-Ear Ear buds


----------

